# 265s fit?



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i am looking to get some nitto nt05's for the gto i have stock 18s will 265/35zr/18 fit on the stock rim with out rubbing?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

275/35/18 fits fine. So a 265 tire should fit with room to spare. Here is a good thread to hang on to. 

Wheel & tire fitting results!! - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> 275/35/18 fits fine. So a 265 tire should fit with room to spare. Here is a good thread to hang on to.
> 
> Wheel & tire fitting results!! - LS1GTO.com Forums


As always it depends on brand somewhat. Nittos are narrow tires but remember that the link you posted notes the 275 on a 9" wheel which keeps the sides from bulging out as much


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Very true! I didn't even notice that. My mistake.

There are quite a few people running 245/40/18 in the rear. There are also some running 275/35/18.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

On an 8" wheel a 245 is the maximum recommended tire size. You won't have an even contact patch with tires larger than that. I use 265 but on a 9.5" wheel.


----------

